# Leaving SAS...my plans on moving forward :)



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I've decided that I am going to leave SAS.
A lot of the things written in the 'frustration' & 'coping with SA' topics really discourage me and make me feel like I have no hope in overcoming this.

I'm on a mission to be positive and move forward. :yay

*My Plans*

Build my confidence
Push myself more and more out of my comfort zone (safe bubble)
Stop caring about what others think of me
Work towards my dream career
I've also recently discovered that daily exercise, sunshine and drinking lots of water has done wonders for me.

Before I leave I would like to share some things that have inspired me:
*"You cannot find peace by avoiding life."*
-Virgina Woolf
*"Worrying is a waste of time. It doesn't change anything. It messes with your mind and steals your happiness"*
-Wiz Khalifa
*"For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There's no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of. If you find that you're not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again."*
-F. Scott Fitzgerald
* "You only get one chance at life in the physical world and you are going to allow other people's thoughts to make it less enjoyable?*"
-Unknown
*"I used to care a lot what people thought about me, then I learned I definitely can't please everyone, some people will like you, and some people will hate you, but I really don't care either way. I'm not losing sleep over it."*
-Lauren Conrad





















Thank you to the creators and staff of this website, I've learned alot about SA and It's good knowing I'm not alone.
Best of luck everyone, Maybe I'll come back in a year or so with an update.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Spacebound rocketship, I like your spunk...er...let me rephrase that. I like your attitude. Sometimes you've got to go with your gut. I hope it works out for you. Take care.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

spacebound_rocketship said:


> I've decided that I am going to leave SAS.
> A lot of the things written in the 'frustration' & 'coping with SA' topics really discourage me and make me feel like I have no hope in overcoming this.
> 
> I'm on a mission to be positive and move forward. :yay
> ...


Good luck to you, I like your quotes, you posted alot of good ones that I will use. You will be successful in your life because you are starting now while you are young so the changes that you work on making will help you the progress that will take you far throughout your life. I like your plans list as well, I can relate, I need to work on my self confidence and also work on not caring what others think of me to the point where it stops me from living my life, thank you for the reminder and seeing those quotes made me feel better and helped me to stay positive and to continue to work on improving myself. Thanks for the help and good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

Great quotes, I will refer back to some of them.
You sound very courageous. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful advice and inspiring qoutes I wish you the best dear& know that sas is always here whenever you want to come back....now it's time to start fresh and live the life you want to live...wish you nothing but the best<3


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

Aww don't go.. unlss you really believe you should. lol

You seen really cool. Good luck in the future. You seem quite wise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you do decide to go, best of luck....

....just remember, you also learn things while helping other people .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*"For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There's no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of. If you find that you're not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again."*
-F. Scott Fitzgerald

Does anybody know what book that is from?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ I think that it's from The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (the short story).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks gilt,

To the library!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think part of the reason I am here is to help other people, besides being a moderator. 
Even though I have made great strides in overcoming anxiety, those SA spikes I have can be brought here for more assistance. I can also offer advice to others along the way, too.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I see what you mean about SAS and the discouraging stuff. I've kind of been deciding of leaving myself, even though I've only been here for a little over a month. Regardless, I think your goals seem great and you can totally accomplish them. Good luck with everything you do and overcoming SA. :squeeze


----------



## endorphinist (May 7, 2011)

yea man good work! as long as you change yopur mind set than theres only going up the ladder from here on!
what works for me is tyrosine, dlpa and working out
oh and meditation, reading, self hypnosis just alot of stuff actually


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck. That's why I stopped reading and posting in those two forums. Everyone needs to vent occasionally, those forums are nothing but negativity and misery, and it seems like a fair number of the people in there are just incapable of trying to change their thoughts or their behaviour. If you're trying to make a positive life change, you can't surround yourself with those kind of people.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

..i swear about a week ago I said light exposure, exercise and drinking a lot of water was consistently helpful to me. LOL... maybe I just really want to take credit for that, but it's advice that has been suggested by many, many people. 


Yeh man. If this site is not working for you, venture out and move forward! If you decide that you wanna come back later on... no problem. It's a process and with determination I believe it can be managed. That's one thing that I have learned; mental health requires maintenance. Feeding your brain with uplifting, constructive thoughts has a wonderful effect, but you can undermine your efforts if you choose to dwell on things.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck to you.

A lot of people come here when they are feeling their lowest (including myself), so the negativity/frustration can be a bit overwhelming sometimes. You know what is best for you.

Take care.


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Good luck. That's why I stopped reading and posting in those two forums. Everyone needs to vent occasionally, those forums are nothing but negativity and misery, and it seems like a fair number of the people in there are just incapable of trying to change their thoughts or their behaviour. If you're trying to make a positive life change, you can't surround yourself with those kind of people.


MY THINKING EXACTLY! Well mostly. I think that one has to be in a certain "place" in order to be able to help others without going down with them. What we all need to do is to surround ourselves with mostly positive people who relate to us and are generally at the point where they feel like putting up a hard fight against the SA or gentle people who do not have SA. That should be our primary social circle. However, I am loving 
millenniumman75's commment that," you also learn things while helping other people." SO TRUE. But I have to be in a strong place myself if I am going save someone from drowning and not be sucked in the whirlpool myself. So when I am feeling strong and helpful, I will check out the heavier forums. I really, really love helping people in whatever way I can. But because I know that I am fighting for myself I usually tend toward the more positive forums.


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the reminders about the benefits of exercise and hydration! I feel like a different person after just a few days of sticking to a cardio routine. Right now, I'm training for a 15K and that also helps in keeping me on track with my routine.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Jessicah1 said:


> Thanks all for the reminders about the benefits of exercise and hydration! I feel like a different person after just a few days of sticking to a cardio routine. Right now, I'm training for a 15K and that also helps in keeping me on track with my routine.


Oh my gosh, yes! Exercise and diet make a world of difference, don't they? You combine that with sunlight and challenging your automatic thoughts and behaviours, and it's a pretty solid recipe for success.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> I've decided that I am going to leave SAS.
> A lot of the things written in the 'frustration' & 'coping with SA' topics really discourage me and make me feel like I have no hope in overcoming this.
> 
> I'm on a mission to be positive and move forward.


You'll be back. They always come back...:blank

One of us! One of us!


----------

